# Steam Machine: Valves Angriff auf Heimkonsolen gescheitert?



## MichaelBonke (6. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Machine: Valves Angriff auf Heimkonsolen gescheitert?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam Machine: Valves Angriff auf Heimkonsolen gescheitert?


----------



## Odin333 (6. Juni 2016)

Hmmm, ob Valves Angriff auf die Heimkonsolen gescheitert ist?

War es denn ein Angriff?
Hat ein Käfer der auf die Windschutzscheibe knallt angegriffen?
Greift jemand eine Burg an, wenn er einen Stein an das Burgtor schmeißt?

- es gab keine Referenzhardware
- es gab generell keine Hardware, die preislich im Vergleich zu PS4 oder XbOne attraktiv gewesen wäre
- Die Software ist bis heute noch nicht auf Konsolen-Niveau (beide Konsolen sind gleichzeitig auch BR-Player, Haben Apps von Netflix, Amazon, Watchever, Plex ect. zu bieten)
- Valve setzt konsequent auf Linux, ist aber nicht im Stande, ein SteamOS-Exklusives Spiel als Zugpferd zu produzieren.
- Sie waren nicht im Stande, die Arbeiten an Vulkan entsprechend voranzutreiben, vor DX12 fertigzustellen und DX12 damit überflüssig zu machen.
- Bis heute hat es Valve verschlafen, ihre Source-Engine 2 wie angekündigt zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## D-Wave (6. Juni 2016)

Sehe ich leider auch so das die Hardware der Steam Machine viel zu teuer ist für eine Konsole. Valve bleib lieber bei Hardware wie Kontroller und Steam Link für den PC. Wenn ich grad denke das ich Warhammer zocke was will ich da mit nem Kontroller an einer Steam Machine.


----------



## D-Wave (6. Juni 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Hmmm, ob Valves Angriff auf die Heimkonsolen gescheitert ist?
> 
> War es denn ein angriff?
> Hat ein Käfer der auf die Windschutzscheibe knallt angegriffen?
> ...



Über so Spekulationen wie die Source 2 mit Half Life 3 sollte man gar nicht mehr schreiben, weil es das nicht mehr wert ist. Sollen sie ruhig mit ihrem Egotripp weiter machen, die werden schon noch sehen das sie irgendwann auf die Schnauze fallen.


----------



## svd (6. Juni 2016)

Die Steam-Machines haben, so finde ich, halt diesen Touch von "Machbarkeitsstudie" und "Trotzreaktion auf Microsoft".

Da Valve, so scheint es, nicht mal halbherzig hinter dem Konzept gestanden hat, wäre schon Aussicht auf Erfolg nötig gewesen, um jetzt vom Scheitern zu sprechen. 
Aber schade, das Linux auch in diesem Jahrzent keine ernstzunehmende Alternative zu Windows ist.


----------



## schweibi (6. Juni 2016)

Solange nicht ALLE auf Steam verfügbaren Spiele auch auf den Steam-Maschines laufen, solange werden sich diese auch nicht durchsetzen. Was hab ich von ner Konsole, wenn ich darauf gerade mal eine Handvoll Spiele (von AAA-Titeln nicht zu reden) spielen kann?! Wenn man ehrlich ist, sind die Teile sowieso lediglich etwas schwachbrüstige PC mit coolem Gehäuse und für Spieler unattraktivem Betriebssystem.


----------



## svd (6. Juni 2016)

Mist, Doppelpost.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Juni 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> War es denn ein Angriff?


Auf Konsolen? Nein. Es war und ist eine Idee den PC  noch  größer und bekannter zu machen.



> - es gab keine Referenzhardware


Weil es nachwievor nur ein PC ist?


> - es gab generell keine Hardware, die preislich im Vergleich zu PS4 oder XbOne attraktiv gewesen wäre


Hier haben die Konsolen in der Tat  die Nase vorne, vorallem weil die Spiele nur für eine gewisse Platform optimiert werden.


> - Die Software ist bis heute noch nicht auf Konsolen-Niveau (beide Konsolen sind gleichzeitig auch BR-Player, Haben Apps von Netflix, Amazon, Watchever, Plex ect. zu bieten)


Welche Software? Meinst du Steam OS? 
Ja braucht halt alles seine Zeit ne ^^


> - Valve setzt konsequent auf Linux, ist aber nicht im Stande, ein SteamOS-Exklusives Spiel als Zugpferd zu produzieren.


Sie sind im Stande, nur haben sie sich gegen jegliche Art von Exklusivität dieser Art ausgesprochen - das ist ein Unterschied. Die einzige Art der Exklusivität könnte ich mir in Form eines
Vulkan-only Spiels sein, da Valve vielleicht kein DirectX12 supporten wird., da man mit Vulkan in jeder Hinsicht besser und effektiver arbeiten können wird.

Demnach könnte die Source 2 sogar  eine reine Vulkan Engine werden und das wäre auch eine Art Exklusivität. Valve unterstützte DirectX maximal bis zu Version 9.0c so viel ich weiß und das hat seine Gründe.
 Ihr SteamOS/Vulkan Projekt sollte erst gegen Ende 2016  in Fahrt kommen.  


> - Sie waren nicht im Stande, die Arbeiten an Vulkan entsprechend voranzutreiben, vor DX12 fertigzustellen und DX12 damit überflüssig zu machen.


Es braucht nun mal seine Zeit?! Vulkan ist eine Engine für so ziemlich jeden Bereich und dementsprechend muss ein Release gut durchdacht sein. 
Entwicklung von Vulkan vorantreiben?!So ein Quatsch.. Valve ist  zwar ein starker Supporter von Vulkan aber in erster Linie ist  ist Khronos Group dafür verantwortlich. Valve hat hier auch nur eine Nebenrolle, wenn auch eine sehr wichtige.
Vulkan ist endlich fertiggestellt worden und die Spiele werden jetzt nach und nach dafür optimiert. DirectX12  ist zwar bereits verfügbar aber steckt genau so in den Kinderschuhen.
Beide APIs werden erst ab 2017 eine wichtigere Rolle einnehmen und beide APIs wurden erst eingeführt.

Auch weiß man nicht seit wann sich die Vulkan Spiele überhaupt in der Entwicklung befinden. Erst seit nem Jahr? seit 2 Jahren? 3? Musste man die Entwicklung auf Vulkan irgendwann umkrempeln und verlor dadurch noch mehr Zeit?

Hier sollte man etwas Geduld zeigen und erstmal vernünftige Ergebnisse sehen und Treiber Updates abwarten.  Es fängt doch gerade erst an 
Bin schon auf Dooms Vulkan Update gespannt und der der direkte Vergleich mit OpenGL, denn Doom läuft auf OpenGL 


> - Bis heute hat es Valve verschlafen, ihre Source-Engine 2 wie angekündigt zu veröffentlichen.


Ähm doch?
 Die richtigen Source 2 Spiele sind warscheinlich noch in Entwicklung und so eine Portierung alter Source Spiele braucht nun mal auch ihre Zeit und Kraft.
Mit der Zeit kann man davon ausgehen dass sämtliche Source Spiele auf die Source 2  portiert werden und mit DOTA haben sie den Anfang gemacht.

Die Source 2 Engine soll nicht nur eine hübschere Engine sein, sondern  vor allem für VR optimiert und an User Content angepasst sein.
Da jetzt Vulkan veröffentlicht wurde, steht auch logischerweise die Source 2 in den Startlöchern inkl. Treiber von Nvidia und AMD.

Selbstverständlich wird Valve mit dem ersten Source 2 Titel warten bis sie etwas vorzeigbares haben. Ich gehe sehr stark davon aus dass wir dieses Jahr  2 vollwertige Source 2 Spiele zu sehen bekommen bzw. sogar mit Release.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juni 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Auf Konsolen? Nein.



natürlich war es das (auch), oder sollte es zumindest sein. 
ein bestenfalls einfach zu bedienendes spielgerät fürs wohnzimmer, das an den tv angeschlossen wird. mit wem tritt man dann wohl in konkurrenz? hmmm...


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> natürlich war es das (auch), oder sollte es zumindest sein.
> ein bestenfalls einfach zu bedienendes spielgerät fürs wohnzimmer, das an den tv angeschlossen wird. mit wem tritt man dann wohl in konkurrenz? hmmm...



Steam Machines sind nix anderes wie PCs, egal in welcher Form oder Größe.
Sie sind modular erweiterbar und veränderbar - egal ob Hardware oder Software.
Ein verlängerter Arm des PCs um auch in kompakter Form  ein PC feeling zu ermöglichen. Thats it  

Wenn die Steam Machines als die direkte Antwort auf die Konsolen angesehen werden, dann muss man jeden herkömmlichen PC automatisch als Konkurrent ansehen.
Ein PC im Konsolenformat ist nachwievor ein PC weil es die Charakteristik eines PCs besitzt.
Wenn solche Merkmale nicht vorhanden sind (wechselbare Hardware  oder ggf auch Software / OS wie bei Xbox oder Playstation) dann ist es eine Konsole.

Da auf den Steam Machines alle Platformen funktionieren,die Hardware gewechselt werden kann und sogar Windows installiert werden kann, ist es nix anderes als ein PC.


----------



## Batze (6. Juni 2016)

Der einzige Grund von Steam Machine inclusive SteamOS ist noch mehr User an Steam zu binden. Einen anderen Grund gibt es nicht und ist reines Wunschdenken einiger Valve/Steam Fanboys.
Spiele die nämlich auf Linux Basis funktionieren tuen das nämlich auch ganz toll ohne SteamOS und falls der jeweilige Publisher es zulässt auch ganz ohne Steam.
Das ganze ist nur eine riesige Werbe Luftblase seitens Valve gewesen.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> [...]
> Wenn die Steam Machines als die direkte Antwort auf die Konsolen angesehen werden, dann muss man jeden herkömmlichen PC automatisch als Konkurrent ansehen.
> Ein PC im Konsolenformat ist nachwievor ein PC weil es die Charakteristik eines PCs besitzt.


Der PC steht ja auch im Kontext "Steam" in Konkurrenz mit Konsolen ... Spiele. Publikum erreichen. Umsatz erwirtschaften.



> Wenn solche Merkmale nicht vorhanden sind (wechselbare Hardware  oder ggf auch Software / OS wie bei Xbox oder Playstation) dann ist es eine Konsole.


Was ist dann ein Laptop, der sich nicht aufrüsten lässt ... eine Konsole?


----------



## Odin333 (6. Juni 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Weil es nachwievor nur ein PC ist?


Ist eine Steam Machine von Valve keine Referenzhardware oder kann Valve keine PCs bauen?
Oder glauben sie selbst nicht an den Erfolg und haben deswegen Dritthersteller ins Messer laufen lassen?

Also, ich habe die von mir vermuteten Gründe aufgezählt, warum wir heute diese Meldung lesen und du hast erklärt, dass genau diese Gründe Valves Absicht waren.
Das heißt nichts anderes als dass Valve einen Plan hatte und dieser Plan in weiten Teilen gescheitert ist.
Natürlich war auch noch etwas Valve-Time beim Scheitern im Spiel. Es brauch ja schließlich alles seine (Valve)Zeit.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Der PC steht ja auch im Kontext "Steam" in Konkurrenz mit Konsolen ... Spiele. Publikum erreichen. Umsatz erwirtschaften.


Es wird ja behauptet dass das Projekt "Steam Machine"s als Konkurrenz zu den Konsolen fehlgeschlagen sei und das ist so einfach nur falsch weil es diese Konkurrenz  nicht gibt.
Von anfang an wurde die Idee als eine Art Konsolenkampf wahrgenommen, obwohl es lediglich ein kleiner und kompakter PC ist.

So sehr man auch reißerische News rund um dieses Thema schreiben möchte... Es ist nix anderes als ein PC auf dem genau so Windows installiert werden kann.
Wenn man sich einen PC selbst zusammenbaut und sich auskennt dann hat man auch automatisch quasi eine "Steam Machine" wenn man zusätzlich SteamOS/Steam nutzt.

Der Name Steam Machine ist doch nix anderes als Marketing um den kleinem PC einen Namen zu geben. Aber das weißt du 


> Was ist dann ein Laptop, der sich nicht aufrüsten lässt ... eine Konsole?


Ein Laptop beinhaltet immer noch  alle anderen Merkmales eines PCs und somit ist es  nix anderes als _*ein kompakter bzw. mobiler PC mit gewissen Einschränkungen bedingt durch seine Bauform bzw. seinem Verwendungszweck.*_


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. Juni 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Von anfang an wurde die Idee als eine Art Konsolenkampf wahrgenommen, obwohl es lediglich ein kleiner und kompakter PC ist.



Aber es gab doch schon lange vor dem Marketinggedöns seitens Valve Kompakt-PCs. Und natürlich hat man mit den Verkaufspartnern in Richtung der Konsolen geschielt und beabsichtig dort auf Kundenfang zu gehen.
Nicht umsonst hat man doch den Reinfall SteamOS mit der tollen Zugänglichkeit und Komfortfunktionen einens Big-Pictures beworben, was auf diesen Geräten im Wohnzimmer Vorteile bringen sollte.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Juni 2016)

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle für einen etwas älteren Post meinerseits entschuldigen:

http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...lechte-performance-spielen-2.html#post9917439

Ich war eindeutig zu optimistisch.


----------



## Odin333 (6. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle für einen etwas älteren Post meinerseits entschuldigen:
> 
> http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...lechte-performance-spielen-2.html#post9917439
> 
> Ich war eindeutig zu optimistisch.



Und wie schnell sich Meinungen doch ändern...
Allerdings glaube ich nicht daran, dass sie es einstellen werden. Wird wohl als Hobby weiterlaufen.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Juni 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ist eine Steam Machine von Valve keine Referenzhardware oder kann Valve keine PCs bauen?
> Oder glauben sie selbst nicht an den Erfolg und haben deswegen Dritthersteller ins Messer laufen lassen?


Bei dir hört sich das so dramatisch an  wtf
Du kannst beim PC keine Referenzhardware aufstellen weil der PC Markt sich schnell verändert und die Preise vor allem auch.

Hier können Zotac und wie sie alle heißen bessere Arbeit machen weil sie alle direkt an der Quelle sitzen  und mit solch einer Hardware zu tun haben.
Auch ist Valve denke ich mal zu klein und hat mit dem Steam Controller und  der HTC Vive genug zu tun.


> Also, ich habe die von mir vermuteten Gründe aufgezählt, warum wir heute diese Meldung lesen und du hast erklärt, dass genau diese Gründe Valves Absicht waren.


Ich habe was? Ich habe dir nur zu verstehen gegeben dass es bestimmte Faktoren gibt die Valve nicht beeinflussen kann und man Geduld haben muss mit solch einer Entwicklung.
Es war von anfang an klar dass ohne Source 2, Vulkan und SteamOS das projekt Steam Machines noch kein Thema wird.

Erst wenn alle Faktoren ineinander greifen kann man sehen wie gut das Konzept funktioniert und was es für seinen Preis bietet.
Vulkan ist nix anderes wie DirectX12 und bei diesen APIs profitiert eine schwächere Hardware extrem stark von dieser GPU-nahen Entwicklung.

D.h. dass dann selbst  schwache Steam Machines  ein gutes Ergebnis abliefern können wenn es effektiv genutzt wird.


> Das heißt nichts anderes als dass Valve einen Plan hatte und dieser Plan in weiten Teilen gescheitert ist.


Kann jeder sehen wie er es möchte. Für mich sind die Steam Machines nix anderes als kompakte PCs, die ihre Leistung noch nicht entfalten können weil Vulkan/SteamOS erst gestartet wurde bzw. entwickelt wird.

Ich glaube dass Valve hier lediglich viel zu früh die Steam Machines angekündigt hat. Das hätte man  ab 2017 machen können wenn Vulkan, Source 2 und  SteamOS absolut ready sind.
Hier ist Valves Plan durchaus in *zeitlicher* Planung gescheitert. Sie dachten sie kündigen es frühzeitig an damit  die Leute sich solche Machines kaufen um dann  kurze Zeit drauf loslegen zu können.
Problem ist nur dass die wichtigsten Bausteine immer noch in der Beta Phase sind.

Sie hätten richtige "Half Life 3 Steam Machine ready" oder "Left 4 Dead 3 Steam Machine Ready" etc.pp Editionen rausbringen können inkl den dazugehörigen Games. 
Da hätte man sofort sagen können " Ah ok mit dieser Steam Machine weiß ich zu 100% dass es es mit Vulkan @ FullHD mit Max Details auf 60 fps läuft und es kostet mich 999€"

Jetzt haben wir die Situation dass man noch nicht ganz weiß was man damit anstellen soll weil die eigentlichen Stars (Vulkan, Source 2 und SteamOS) sich  immer noch  aufwärmen.
Auf den Konsolen kann man vielleicht sowas machen, trotz Mangel an Angebot. Auf dem PC aber nicht da jeder der einen Gamer PC haben wollte, bereits einen PC hat.
Wenn man die Non-Pc Gamer ansprechen wollte, hätte man erst alles fertig entwickeln müssen  um den Mehrwert sichtbar zu machen.

Also *ja*, *im Sinne von zeitlicher Planung* ist dieserTaktik durchaus erstmal als gescheitert zu betrachten. Aber das heißt nicht dass es ab 2017 so bleiben wird.
Schließlich sehen wir bei den Konsolen eine womöglich blöde Entwicklung und das könnte dazu führen dass viele Konsoleros sich nen PC anschaffen könnten, wenn sie sich jetzt alle ~3 Jahre eh ne neue Konsole anschaffen müssen.
Bei dieser Entwicklung kann man sich als Konsolero ja gleich nen PC  bzw. ne Steam Machine kaufen. (Steam Machine für die Komfort Liebhaber)


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Juni 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Und wie schnell sich Meinungen doch ändern...
> Allerdings glaube ich nicht daran, dass sie es einstellen werden. Wird wohl als Hobby weiterlaufen.



Welche Meinung ändert sich denn?

Ich wollte damit, in meiner üblichen leicht arrogant-ironischen Weise, unterstreichen, dass ich wohl (wieder einmal) voll ins Schwarze getroffen habe.


----------



## AC3 (6. Juni 2016)

die steam machine ergibt keinen sinn, da es mittlerweile steam link oder nvidias shield tv gibt.
steam link um 50€ und die pro variante in form von shield tv um 200€.

da benötigt man halt kein explizites gerät mehr für das wohnzimmer, wenn ich die games einfach ins wohnzimmer streamen kann.

so hat man das beste aus zwei welten.
shooter spielt man weiterhin am desktop und andere spiele kann man nach belieben ins wohnzimmer streamen.


----------



## Odin333 (6. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Welche Meinung ändert sich denn?
> 
> Ich wollte damit, in meiner üblichen leicht arrogant-ironischen Weise, unterstreichen, dass ich wohl (wieder einmal) voll ins Schwarze getroffen habe.



Schau mal auf meinen Kommentar unter dem deinigen von damals.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle für einen etwas älteren Post meinerseits entschuldigen:
> 
> http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...lechte-performance-spielen-2.html#post9917439
> 
> Ich war eindeutig zu optimistisch.


Steam Machines könnte interessant werden wenn endlich alle Bauteile fertiggestellt und eingesetzt werden.
Vulkan, SteamOS und Source 2.

Solange dies nicht der Fall ist urteile ich nicht, weil ich diese Faktoren  für am wichtigsten halte  
Wer jetzt schon urteilt obwohl man ganz genau weiß dass erst ab jetzt zumindest Vulkan und Source 2 "gestartet" sind, kann das meinetwegen tun.

Es war von Anfang an klar dass  vor allem das P/L Verhältnis  eine wichtige Rolle spielen wird. Solange das Gesamtkonzept sich aber noch in Entwicklung befindet  kann ich noch nicht darüber urteilen.
Jeder der nen Gaming PC besitzt  braucht sowieso keine Steam Machine und von daher ist es mir auch relativ egal was damit passiert ehrlich gesagt .. ^^

Ich sehe es als etwas gutes weil es den PC um weitere PC Gamer erweitern soll (wer sich auch immer für diese Idee begeistern lässt)
Ich würde mir persönlich so eine Machine nie kaufen weil ich sie schlichtweg nicht benötige und genug Platz für nen richtigen PC habe. Mir ist aber auch durchaus bewusst dass es Leute gibt die
PC Qualität erleben wollen und  keinen Platz für das ganze Equipment haben.

Da könnten eben die Steam Machines in Kombination mit Vulkan und SteamOS vielleicht  etwas tolles schaffen... oder auch nicht ^^ mir egal


----------



## Odin333 (6. Juni 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Schließlich sehen wir bei den Konsolen eine womöglich blöde Entwicklung und das könnte dazu führen dass viele Konsoleros sich nen PC anschaffen könnten, wenn sie sich jetzt alle ~3 Jahre eh ne neue Konsole anschaffen müssen.
> Bei dieser Entwicklung kann man sich als Konsolero ja gleich nen PC  bzw. ne Steam Machine kaufen. (Steam Machine für die Komfort Liebhaber)


Naja, wenn sich Konsoleros alle 3 Jahre eine neue Konsole kaufen MÜSSEN, dann müssen sich Steam Machine / PC-Nutzer alle halbe Jahre neue Hardware kaufen... aber lassen wir das.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit, in meiner üblichen leicht arrogant-ironischen Weise, unterstreichen, dass ich wohl (wieder einmal) voll ins Schwarze getroffen habe.



Mit was sollst du recht gehabt haben?

Selbst wenn sagen wir mal die Hälfte davon also 250.000 Leute davon Steam Machines Besitzer sind, so sind es 250.000 PC User / Steam User mehr geworden.
Somit hat man die PC Gamer erhöht.

Bei dieser Geschichte gibt es kein Minus, sondern eigentlich nur Plus. Oder nicht?
Es ist ja nicht so als wären die Steam Machines etwas ganz besonderes die mit tollen Verkaufszahlen glänzen müssen.

Bei den Steam Machines gehts ja darum den PC größer zu machen und  das ist doch die Hauptsache.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Juni 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn sich Konsoleros alle 3 Jahre eine neue Konsole kaufen MÜSSEN, dann müssen sich Steam Machine / PC-Nutzer alle halbe Jahre neue Hardware kaufen... aber lassen wir das.



Und man hat mehr davon als bei einer Konsole.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Juni 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Mit was sollst du recht gehabt haben?



Dass Valve das Projekt "Steam Machines" / "Steam OS" in absehbarer Zeit still und leise beerdigen wird. 




> Bei dieser Geschichte gibt es kein Minus, sondern eigentlich nur Plus. Oder nicht?



Du solltest im PR-Bereich arbeiten. 



> Bei den Steam Machines gehts ja darum den PC größer zu machen und  das ist doch die Hauptsache.



Sicher. Nichts anderes. Garantiert.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Dass Valve das Projekt "Steam Machines" / "Steam OS" in absehbarer Zeit still und leise beerdigen wird.


Weshalb sollten sie das tun?
Das ergibt keinen Sinn. Sie machen das ganze weil sie die PC Politik von Microsoft nicht  mögen und nicht weil sie sie Lust und Laune dazu haben.
Es gibt Pläne und Entwicklungen die ihre Zeit eben brauchen. Steam wurde auch nicht innerhalb von 1 - 2 Jahren so groß wie es heute ist.

Wer so kurzfristig denkt ist selber schuld. 



> Du solltest im PR-Bereich arbeiten.


Hab ich was falsches geschrieben?
Wo gibts hier Nachteile wenn die Zahl der PC User erhöht wird bzw. wurde?

Dass die Vorteile dieses Konzepts noch nicht aufgehen können weil sämtliche Bausteine noch nicht fertig sind ist offensichtlich.
Verstehe wirklich nicht was es mit "PR" zu tun haben soll wenn  die Steam Machines stinknormale PCs sein sollen und die PC User dadurch erhöht werden.



> Sicher. Nichts anderes. Garantiert.


Was denn sonst?

Dass Steam dadurch mehr Nutzer bekommt muss man an dieser Stelle nicht extra  schreiben  lol
Klar möchte Valve noch mehr Nutzer anlocken.

Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Worrel (6. Juni 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Selbst wenn sagen wir mal die Hälfte davon also 250.000 Leute davon Steam Machines Besitzer sind, so sind es 250.000 PC User / Steam User mehr geworden.
> Somit hat man die PC Gamer erhöht.


Wieso sind *alle* ein "mehr" an Usern? Es wird doch auch Käufer geben, die schon vorher Steam und PC User waren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juni 2016)

Ich sehe an den Dingern für mich absolut keinen Sinn und sie sind außerdem viel zu teuer.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Juni 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso sind *alle* ein "mehr" an Usern? Es wird doch auch Käufer geben, die schon vorher Steam und PC User waren.


Das stimmt  

Dennoch denke ich dass es davon nicht so viele  geben wird. Weshalb sollte man als PC/Steam User sich so ne Machine holen?
Da macht SteamLink wesentlich mehr Sinn.


----------



## Worrel (6. Juni 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Weshalb sollte man als PC/Steam User sich so ne Machine holen?
> Da macht SteamLink wesentlich mehr Sinn.


Vieles, was andere Menschen machen, ergibt keinen Sinn. 

Bei mir würde übrigens  Steam Link keinen Sinn machen, da PC sowie TV über dasselbe Anzeigegerät laufen (TV/Monitor Kombigerät).


----------



## Dosentier (6. Juni 2016)

AC3 schrieb:


> die steam machine ergibt keinen sinn, da es mittlerweile steam link oder nvidias shield tv gibt.
> steam link um 50€ und die pro variante in form von shield tv um 200€.
> 
> da benötigt man halt kein explizites gerät mehr für das wohnzimmer, wenn ich die games einfach ins wohnzimmer streamen kann.
> ...



Das sehe ich im Grunde genauso.
Vor Steam Link, habe ich wirklich darüber nachgedacht, mir einen zweiten PC (HTPC) für das Wohnzimmer zu kaufen.
Nur damit ich dort bequemer oder eben mit Freunden über den großen TV spielen kann.

Da es neben Steam Link ja nun auch alternativen gibt, bzw. beides ist im Grunde sehr gut, brauche ich das nun nicht mehr.
Vor allem, war Steam Link am WE , ja auch noch gut reduziert.
Bleibt nur abzuwarten, wie stabil das mit dem Stream dann am Ende wirklich ist aber eine sehr gute Alternative zum Wohnzimmer PC, ist es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Batze (6. Juni 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Weshalb sollte man als PC/Steam User sich so ne Machine holen?



Wieso sollte man sich überhaupt Steam Machine/SteamOS holen, mal unabhängig davon ob man schon PC User ist oder nicht?
Das ist doch die entscheidende Frage. Steam Machine bringt gegenüber der Konsole oder dem sagen wir mal normal PC absolut keinen Mehrwert.
Für Linux Spiele brauch ich kein SteamOS und fürs spielen auf einem TV mit meinem PC brauch ich keine überteuerte Steam Machine.
Und da das ganze wegen der Bindung an Steam auch noch extrem Eingeschränkt ist, ist es nutzlos.
Linux Fans haben ein Linux System und brauchen das eh nicht und PC Windows Spieler die auf dem TV spielen wollen, da reicht minimum ein Kabel von der Grafik Karte zum TV und fertig.
Vorteil, ich bin unabhängig und habe ganz klar die Größere Auswahl an Spielen die ich zocken kann.

Wie ich schon mal oben anschrieb, der einzige Gedanke an der Sache war/ist noch mehr (unwissende) User an Steam zu binden.


----------



## Chemenu (6. Juni 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man sich überhaupt Steam Machine/SteamOS holen, mal unabhängig davon ob man schon PC User ist oder nicht?
> Das ist doch die entscheidende Frage. Steam Machine bringt gegenüber der Konsole oder dem sagen wir mal normal PC absolut keinen Mehrwert.
> Für Linux Spiele brauch ich kein SteamOS und fürs spielen auf einem TV mit meinem PC brauch ich keine überteuerte Steam Machine.
> Und da das ganze wegen der Bindung an Steam auch noch extrem Eingeschränkt ist, ist es nutzlos.
> ...



Nicht jeder kann ein Kabel vom PC zum TV verlegen. Oft sind PC und TV ja in verschiedenen Räumen, evtl. sogar in verschiedenen Stockwerken. 
Ich fände es schon cool einen kleinen PC zu haben den man wie eine Konsole im TV Rack unterbringen kann und der dann wirklich komfortabel mit Controller bedient werden kann. Genau das würde ja SteamOS ermöglichen.

Natürlich kann man sich auch selbst einen Mini-PC bauen und Steam lässt sich vermutlich auch so konfigurieren dass es automatisch im Big Picture Modus startet. Dann hat man halt eine eigene Steam Machine gebaut.


----------



## Batze (6. Juni 2016)

Ja, dann bau ich mir selbst einen kleinen Mini PC für den TV, pack da Windows drauf zum zocken und gut ist. Und oh welch ein Wunder, der Windows PC akzeptiert sogar einen Pad Controller zum spielen.


----------



## Chemenu (6. Juni 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja, dann bau ich mir selbst einen kleinen Mini PC für den TV, pack da Windows drauf zum zocken und gut ist. Und oh welch ein Wunder, der Windows PC akzeptiert sogar einen Pad Controller zum spielen.



Es geht ja auch um die Bedienung des OS. Versuch mal Windows mit Controller zu steuern. Das geht zwar (zumindest mit meinem DS4 Controller), aber... "pain in the ass" ist Dir ein Begriff, oder?


----------



## Maiernator (6. Juni 2016)

Da Windows eine Monopol Software am Privatmarkt ist, braucht eine herausfordersoftware schon ein paar extrem krasse Features, um den Platzhirschen zu vertreiben, einfach nur eine weitere software rauszuballern, die das gleiche macht, aber in deutlich schlechter bringt da nicht viel. Die Steammaschines hätten vllt mit einem modifizierten Win10 sogar funktioniert, das hätte aber MS aufgrund der x1 nie zugelassen, ergo waren sie zum scheitern verurteilt. 
Ein linux Derivat könnte Ms dann vom Thron schubsen, wenn es eine kleine Nische findet, die mit der Zeit Mainstream wird, zb wie es beim Smartphone der Fall war und auch die den Pc Markt übernimmt. Ein szenario wären zb auf reine Cloudausgelegte Betribtsystem wie das Google Chrome OS oder aber VR-Os Teile, das heißt man hat keinen Bildschirm mehr, sonder eine leichte Brille die das Bild direkt vor einem projiziert, wenn man zb draußen in der Natur ist etc pp.
Solange aber Kids und Erwachsene Spiele stationär am Pc spielen wollen, die Menschen ihre Office arbeiten erledigen müssen, ohne das das Ki macht, solange bleibt MS auch die Nummer 1.


----------



## svd (6. Juni 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch um die Bedienung des OS. Versuch  mal Windows mit Controller zu steuern. Das geht zwar (zumindest mit  meinem DS4 Controller), aber... "pain in the ass" ist Dir ein Begriff,  oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was, du vergleichst doch nicht Windows mit dem "Big Picture Mode?" 

Also, wenn der Steam-Client läuft und ich auf den Guide-Button auf dem 360-Controller drücke, geht der BPM auf. Das ist echt fein.


----------



## Chemenu (6. Juni 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Was, du vergleichst doch nicht Windows mit dem "Big Picture Mode?"
> 
> Also, wenn der Steam-Client läuft und ich auf den Guide-Button auf dem 360-Controller drücke, geht der BPM auf. Das ist echt fein.



Das wusste ich z.B. nicht. Hab auch keinen 360 Controller. Aber deshalb hab ich ja auch geschrieben:


Chemenu schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man sich auch selbst einen Mini-PC bauen und Steam lässt  sich vermutlich auch so konfigurieren dass es automatisch im Big Picture  Modus startet. Dann hat man halt eine eigene Steam Machine  gebaut.



Also wenn man sich das System so konfigurieren kann ist ja alles fein.


----------



## Batze (6. Juni 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch um die Bedienung des OS. Versuch mal Windows mit Controller zu steuern. Das geht zwar (zumindest mit meinem DS4 Controller), aber... "pain in the ass" ist Dir ein Begriff, oder?


Wozu sollte ich das auch tuen? Wenn der Mini PC eh neben dem TV steht besorg ich mir eine günstige Funkmaus, navigiere da durch die üblichen Windows Menüs oder klicke auf dem Desktop mein Spiel an und starte mein Spiel. Fertig.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2016)

Die Steammachines sind doch nichts anderes als teure Mini-PCs. So was kann sich aber jeder auch selber zusammenstellen, und wenn es nicht UNBEDINGT ein "ultrakompaktes" Gehäuse sein muss, sondern ein "sehr kleines" reicht, dann reichen 600-700€ aus für ne Leistung, die deutlich mehr zulässt an Grafikqualität als es eine Spielekonsole leisten kann bzw. viel mehr als es die "günstige" Dell-Steammachine leistet, die 600€ kostet.


----------



## Rising-Evil (6. Juni 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch um die Bedienung des OS. Versuch mal Windows mit Controller zu steuern. Das geht zwar (zumindest mit meinem DS4 Controller), aber... "pain in the ass" ist Dir ein Begriff, oder?



Nicht zwangsläufig - mit dem "Steam Controller" funktioniert das ziemlich reibungslos - nur ist der eben (leider) noch ein rares Gut, aber für Tüftler in jedem Fall einen Blick wert


----------



## svd (6. Juni 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das wusste ich z.B. nicht. Hab auch keinen 360 Controller. Aber deshalb hab ich ja auch geschrieben:
> 
> 
> Also wenn man sich das System so konfigurieren kann ist ja alles fein.



Benützt du DS4Tool? Dann sollte ein längerer Druck auf den Home-Button das gleiche tun, denke ich.


----------



## Rising-Evil (6. Juni 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Nicht jeder kann ein Kabel vom PC zum TV verlegen. Oft sind PC und TV ja in verschiedenen Räumen, evtl. sogar in verschiedenen Stockwerken.
> Ich fände es schon cool einen kleinen PC zu haben den man wie eine Konsole im TV Rack unterbringen kann und der dann wirklich komfortabel mit Controller bedient werden kann. Genau das würde ja SteamOS ermöglichen.
> 
> Natürlich kann man sich auch selbst einen Mini-PC bauen und Steam lässt sich vermutlich auch so konfigurieren dass es automatisch im Big Picture Modus startet. Dann hat man halt eine eigene Steam Machine gebaut.



Wozu der Aufwand ?
Man kann sich auch einfach Steam Link kaufen - clever von Valve, dass sie auch an sowas gedacht haben - und einfach den PC am alten Platz lassen und bequem über den Fernseher spielen


----------



## AC3 (7. Juni 2016)

manchmal frage ich mich bei diesen ganzen Kommentaren hier schon in welchem Jahrhundert so mancher lebt.

eine  funk/touchpad kombi tastatur kostet 30€... und die langt um jeden desktop am fernseher zu bedienen 
obendrauf sind 4k fernseher am vormarsch. 

ps. ja steam link ist die günstige variante um 50€, funkt aber nur mit steam games.
die luxusvariante von nvidia um 200€ funktioniert mit allem und bietet obendrauf noch 4k netflix, youtube und android games auf dem stärksten arm, inklusive nvidia grid game streaming direkt vom nvidia server (+ steam download key beim kauf).



> "Steam Machines" / "Steam OS" in absehbarer Zeit still und leise beerdigen wird.



steam os wird mit vulkan neuen aufwind bekommen.

vulkan richtet sich nämlich an.
windows vista bis 10
android 6.+ und neuer
linux (u.a. eben auch steam os)
nintendo NX

die steam machines werden nicht von steam "gebaut", sondern von dell und anderen.
damit hat steam gar nichts zu tun. die liefern nur das OS.
steam machine ist nur ein lizenzierter markenname.

eingestellt wird gar nichts.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Juni 2016)

Vulkan wird das gleiche Schicksal leben wie OpenGL. Vielleicht fünf Prozent der größeren Titel werden damit laufen. Der Rest wird weiterhin fleißig auf DX setzen, schon um die interoperabilität mit der XBox zu gewährleisten. Ziel von Microsoft ist ja in Zukunft eine einheitliche Struktur auf Mobile (Smartphone / Tablet), PC sowie Spielkonsole / Mediencenter. Mit einem Windows mit sich automatisch ändernder GUI und Software, die das ebenso macht. D.h., Spiele bräuchten gar nicht zwischen XBox und Win-PC portiert werden sondern würden gleich bei beiden laufen. Dann bräuchten die Multiplattformentwickler nur noch für Playstation portieren. Das spart Zeit und Geld. 

@AC3: 
Was hat Vulkan mit Nintendo NX zu tun? Da ist doch überhaupt nicht bekannt, was für eine Hardware das wird und welche Grafikschnittstellen sie unterstützt.


----------



## Rising-Evil (7. Juni 2016)

AC3 schrieb:


> ps. ja steam link ist die günstige variante um 50€, funkt aber nur mit steam games.



Du besitzt kein Steam Link, oder ?
Denn wenn dem so wäre, wüsstest du dass Steam Link mit jedem Spiel funktioniert, egal ob Origin, Uplay, Battle.net oder dem Windows Store


----------

